# Feeder question



## Amp (Aug 5, 2011)

How do I keep each goat at their own feeder?  As soon as I put food in they all start out good but within a few minutes everyone is headbutting and going to each others feeders and I can't keep them separate.  I have 4 NG wethers.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 5, 2011)

tie them up.  

That is just the way goats are, it is very annoying.


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 5, 2011)

z


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 5, 2011)

That is a good point. We don't make any attempts of feeding ours individually, but I have seen a couple farms tether them and then feed them their individual rations, especially if they are trying to do organic worming and so fourth where it is important for each animal to receive the right portion of herbs.


----------



## wannacow (Aug 5, 2011)

I have 4 doe/doelings.  I feed them all individually on the milkstand.  My 4 month old doeling does not need to eat as much as my 4 yo doe that is in milk.  That's not to say the doeling wouldn't eat that much if given the chance.    While they are eating, I "mess" with them.  hooves, brush etc.  I'm new to this so I'm hoping this will help when it comes time to milk the first fresheners.


----------



## Amp (Aug 5, 2011)

I was feeding them together but I have 2 that seem to bully the other 2 when it comes to eating.   I have 2 sets of brothers.  One set seems to be dominate over the other set and at feeding time they constantly are headbutting them away from the feeders.  I did not feel that the 2 were getting enough to eat so I have been separating everyone to make sure they get enough.


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 5, 2011)

x


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 6, 2011)

Not sure what your set-up is like or if you have a seperate little place you can pull the two out during feeding, but you may consider pulling them out for half an hour or so, even if it is a small pen. or an isle way in the barn, ect.... 


We prefer a trough feeder rather than bowels on the ground, seems like the less dominant animals can eat better and not get pushed out of the way as quickly. With containers on the ground it is easier for a couple animals to run around knocking others out of the bowels, or eat up their feed really fast and then knock out a slower eater.


----------



## Amp (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I updated our barn pictures under "Fencing, Housing, etc" so you can see how I have the feeders hanging.  There is one feeder behind the black and white one that you can't see.  I was feeding them on the ground before the barn was finished so that could be the reason I was having some trouble.  Our feed store has a long hanging trough that I could try but I hate to spend the money on it and it not work


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 6, 2011)

We've since changed our setup but we used to have large, sturdy eyebolts anchored in a 2x6 with short chains and metal leash clips attached near each feeder.  They were far enough apart along the barn wall that they couldn't reach the other's feeder.  During times in the past that that we've needed to feed separately we simply walked the goat to her place (if she wasn't already standing there waiting) and clipped the leash clip to their collar.  It worked great when we had just a few goats (one of which was a bully and one of which a Nubian with very different nutritional requirements), but we're bully-free at the moment and it's become unnecessary.  It's amazing how quickly the goats figured out getting tied=getting fed and were pretty cooperative.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 6, 2011)

Are you feeding all 4 of them right next to each other? Why not put more feeders on the other side of the barn or another wall. And spread the feeding stations out more. That way the two bulllies have to work a little harder at knocking the other two out of the way. 

Or put a feeding station outside the barn, so two are eating inside and two are outside. They will have to run more to chase the other onse away.


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm (Aug 9, 2011)

I found that since I separated my boys from the girls the 2 boys eat together just fine. The girls (5 of them) is a different story all together. I have to feed one separate, but since it's just one it's not too bad. I want to make a ramp and put dividers so everyone has a ramp with a feeder, then I could lock them in and let them eat while I milk, brush, or trim. It would work since I would only have 2 in milk at a time, which is my ideal situation, but we know how goats are and I will probably have 5 in milk during the coldest part of the winter or hottest part of the summer. It's just the way it is, right?


----------

